# WHAT HAPPENED?! Pigeon switched mates!?



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Two days ago, something broke a big hole in the side of my loft and made off with half of Maid's face and my poor Aries's head, Maid is ok, Aries is buried beside Vesper1. He was 14 days old. While I picked Aries's body up, Sparrow panicked, and left her and Tripp's eggs to die two days before hatching, i was planning to let them go together after the babies grew up (when i found out they had eggs the embryos were quite advanced and it was too heatbreaking to murder them).Clove and Tundra, a mated pair who have had babies twice (with only one out of four surviving) had been fighting a lot, and today, I saw Clove and TRIPP siting together in Tundra's nesting bowl. Pigeon kissing. Tundra is upset, sitting in a corner. I thought pigeons mated for life? Whats happening in Feral Loft?!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Generally they mate for life, but there are exceptions, just like in humans.
So sorry for your losses.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry.

Hope you can build a better loft so this won't ever happen again.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

It happens maybe she was sick of him or vise versa


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Mating*

Generally doves and pigeons mate for life, or until the partner has left. I'm very sorry for your losses.


----------

